
Show HN: Calculate.plus – perform every-day calculations and conversions online - CalculatePlus
https://calculate.plus
======
CalculatePlus
Hello HN! This is our first post on HN about
[https://calculate.plus](https://calculate.plus) :D

------
MichaelBurge
I usually use Wolfram Alpha or Google for this.

